# Can't access google.com



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi there. My desktop computur running Windows XP can't access google.com, but otherwise seems to access other sites. I use Internet Explorer. I scanned my pc with malwarebytes (nothing was detected) & superantispyware (detected about 60 tracking cookies). Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG! 

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Cheeseball81. Thank you for the response. I will run the HJTINSTALL.exe and post the outcome during this week. I will be back soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I will be on vacation but will be back on Monday, so if you reply before then - just know I will check back Monday night. :up:


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you kindly. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is the log from HijackThis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:48:31 PM, on 8/12/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nikon\Monitor\NkMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Software Informer\softinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.5\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.5\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\program files\aol mail toolbar\aolmailtbServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOL Mail Toolbar Search Class - {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Mail Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 safebrowsing-cache.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 urs.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.securesoftwarebill.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 protected.maxisoftwaremart.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.be
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.be
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.de
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.de
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.it
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.it
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.no
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.no
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.se
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.se
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google-analytics.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.bing.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 uk.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 ca.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 de.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 fr.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 au.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 4-open-davinci.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 securitysoftwarepayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getavplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.paysecuresystem.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 paysoftbillsolution.com
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Loader - {3ef64538-8b54-4573-b48f-4d34b0238ab2} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110509211310.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdm2.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Mail Toolbar Loader - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Mail Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {ba00b7b1-0351-477a-b948-23e3ee5a73d4} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Mail Toolbar - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Mail Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nikon Transfer Monitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nikon\Monitor\NkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1290293555\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW6] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] "C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Software Informer] "C:\Program Files\Software Informer\softinfo.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\AOL 9.5\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10l_ActiveX.exe -update activex
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1220165558796
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
--
End of file - 14605 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the *HostsXpert 4.4 - Hosts File Manager*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.4 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.4 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.4 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

And if that doesn't work (although it should) this article explains how to reset your Hosts file in Windows XP: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972034


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your help so far, cheeseball81.

After downloading HostsXpert 4.4 - Hosts File Manager and following your instruction, I clicked OK on the Confirmation box.
Then I got a pop up: ERROR: CANNOT CREATE FILE C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ETC\hosts and couldn't finish it.

I am not sure if I should go ahead with the link (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972034) in your last post.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry for the delay... I was supposed to be home yesterday but my flight was cancelled due to the bad weather in NY.

Yes you can proceed to the next step. Otherwise, you could do this...

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 safebrowsing-cache.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 urs.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.securesoftwarebill.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 protected.maxisoftwaremart.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.be
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.be
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.de
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.de
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.it
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.it
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.no
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.no
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.se
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.se
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.google-analytics.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.bing.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 www.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 uk.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 ca.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 de.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 fr.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.55.176.156 au.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 4-open-davinci.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 securitysoftwarepayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getavplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.paysecuresystem.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 paysoftbillsolution.com

Close HijackThis and restart your PC


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a problem. Hope you had a great vacation!:up:

I am going to try this link (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972034) first.
Thank you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome  and thanks, I did!


----------



## dellxp (Aug 6, 2011)

The link worked! Now I can access google.com.
I could never have fixed without you Cheeseball81!:up:
Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome! Happy to help


----------

